# should I code this a G0101 or 99395



## aarnold13 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have asked this question before but it is a clear as mud! This patient came in to see the nurse practitioner for her yearly pap and breast exam. She has Health Alliance commerical insurance. 
In the office notes the NP states that patient is here for yearly pap and breast exam. She goes on to explain the patient's gynocological history and then does a physical exam on general appearance, chest/breasts, and genitourinary. She collected the pap and wet mount and suggests that the patient follows up with her regular family practice dr for lab work. 

Is this enough to bill as a physical or is it only enough to bill as G0101 with Q0091?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Angie


----------

